# T8 bulb for planted tank



## tekno (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi i have a 10 gallon tank with three plants in it. Right now i have just the stock marineland t8 18" (F15t8) natural daylight. I wanted to have a more clear or white light. What T8 would be good for this? Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Is that bulb a HO? How many watts? What plants do you have/ intend to keep?


----------



## tekno (Aug 29, 2010)

george said:


> Is that bulb a HO? How many watts? What plants do you have/ intend to keep?


It not a HO bulb it's a regular fluorescent it's 15W I currently have three plants in my tank the names are in my signature.


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

So you have regular 15W over a 10G tank, with plants which require mid to high light.

I would say you need another light. You only have 1.5WPG. I know that it's not the best comparison but you need more light to keep those plants.

Try to find something which gives you more watts. Something like this http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2754552&lmdn=Fish+Lighting.


----------



## tekno (Aug 29, 2010)

would this do?

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/Fish_Lig...X2-Lighting-Fixtures_9916161_102.html?tc=fish

it's a lighting system for saltwater is this too much?


----------



## Antoine Doinel (Dec 20, 2010)

For a ten gallon, you're best off just getting one of those incandescent hoods and putting cfls in. put two $2 6500k 16w bulbs in, and you're good to go.

Will probably cost the same amount as just replacing an 18" bulb.


----------



## tekno (Aug 29, 2010)

Antoine Doinel said:


> For a ten gallon, you're best off just getting one of those incandescent hoods and putting cfls in. put two $2 6500k 16w bulbs in, and you're good to go.
> 
> Will probably cost the same amount as just replacing an 18" bulb.


would the 50/50 cfl's be good for my tank as well? or should i just stick to the 6500's?
added: http://www.bigalsonline.ca/Fish_Lig...ulbs_NutriGrow-Fluorescent-Lamps.html?tc=fish


----------



## Antoine Doinel (Dec 20, 2010)

See what your current bulb is rated. If it says daylight it should be 6500k, but you never know.

If you have 6500k and don't find that clear enough, your only option is to get those 50/50 bulbs, though I don't know how much they'd actually help. 

i'd just try the 6500k bulbs first. They're $2 at Dollarama (they're the ones in the green package) and fit perfectly. I actually found these were a little less yellow than my 6500k florescent tubes.


----------



## tekno (Aug 29, 2010)

yea it says natural daylight.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Don't worry about it, I have only one T8 bulb as well, and my vals, wisteria, hygro polysperma and hornwort grow just fine. With some DIY co2, they grow crazy.

Just remember to replace the bulb after 6 months. My stock marineland bulb was noticeably dimmer after 6 months.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

For what it's worth, I have some T8 Philips Ultra Vision, which are 5000K tubes, that I was given, that had been used in an office for 6 months. They are still growing plants after almost 2 years of 10 hour per day usage.


----------



## tekno (Aug 29, 2010)

so i should be safe with my bulb that's great to hear i also got some flourite so that should help!


----------



## Antoine Doinel (Dec 20, 2010)

I'd still say you need more light to be honest. The watt per gallon rule doesn't apply to smaller tanks like 10 gallons, since plants require a minimum light intensity. Right now your tank is low light at best. 

You may do fine, but I find that my 10 gallon, which technically has a higher WPG than my 65, has far less growth. I have over twice the amount of light you do too.

Perhaps someone more experienced with smaller tanks can help you out.


----------

